# NEED GUIDES IN DENVER



## hbenton17 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello!

CityWILD, a nonprofit program for youth, is desperate for some guides to help on a couple trips over the next couple of weeks. We need certified raft guides- we just raft the city portion of the South Platte so there is no need to check off because of the nature of the terrain. We pay normal rates for guides and can compensate gas if you travel from further out of town.

PLEASE send this to anyone who may wants to have fun and make a little cash!

Dates needed: 
Full day trip Tuesday 19th-- 2 guides 
Full day trip Wednesday 20th-- 1 guide

Full day Monday 25th-- 2 guides
Full day Tuesday 26th-- 4 guides

Trips will end no later than 5, but that is a very late boundary and will probably be earlier

Please call Heather Benton 615-364-2307
Adventures.citywild.org


----------



## TennesseeMatt (Jul 21, 2005)

*Water*

I hope you have water. I've been on the section in Littleton the past two weeks with a kids kayaking camp and the Army Corps seems to have turned the river off - currently 167 cfs at Englewood. I wish you the best.

Matt


----------



## hbenton17 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeah we've been scraping along haha. I am begging for even the smallest release thanks Matt!


----------

